# How to install libSDL_ttf*.so?



## sw2wolf (Jun 6, 2012)

```
>pkg_info -W [FILE]/usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so[/FILE]
[FILE]/usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so[/FILE] was installed by package sdl-1.2.14_2,2
```

Which package contains libSDL_ttf*?

Sincerely!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2012)

Perhaps graphics/sdl_ttf?


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 6, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Perhaps graphics/sdl_ttf?


Yes, thanks!


----------

